# ENTP female that adores ESFJ's and INFJ's! :P



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

My Dream Lover

Lovers. He's chasing. She's laughing. In the meadow. He is wearing a button down shirt that is unbuttoned and flowing in the wind and khaki shorts and boat shoes. She is wearing a white on sheer skirt at knee length with matching blouse and bare feet. He gives her a bouquet of fresh picked white daisies. She grabs it and scoots back her feet with her back bent over, hair half up in a halo braid, laughing so hard and circling to run away with his gift. He says 'oh no you don't' confidently and scoops her up smiling from ear to ear. Holding her from behind. She lifts her feet giggling and feeling so loved. And he falls on his butt and sweeps her around fanning her hair out on the grass and starts kissing and playfully grr-ing. Piggy back rides anywhere and everywhere. Horseback riding on the beach at sunrise. Holding hands, talking heads together at sunset. He reads her books. She listens on the window seat next to him with her legs crossing and uncrossing in the air laying on her belly, hands on her chin, anticipating as the sun streams through the windows and a light breeze fills the air. While she paints her toenails on the porch swing in the mid day he tells her his fancy ideas. On a blanket making out the clouds together or the constellations one by one any time day or night. Lightning bugs and Honeysuckle filling the air. Under fireworks on a boat. Sparklers and running children. One day I am in a bad mood and acting stubborn and you run and pick me up like a sack of potatoes and carry me over your shoulder laughing as my mood lifts a little in my struggle. I can never stay mad at you. Eating Chinese with chopsticks at the coffee table with pillows to sit on side by side. Candlelit formal dinners in the dark. Serenading me in public and in private at random moments to our song with so much passion in your voice that I know you mean it. Waking up and you are watching me sleep. Laughing in the rain. Dancing through the house on hardwood floors with socks that help you skid and the mop if I won't dance with you. Jumping to get to me on the bed and tackling me then romancing me while I finish laughing to see you looking at me like I am the most beautiful girl in the world. You look so long... studying me. Then you kiss me slow like you just realized something. That's what I see of you and me in this place I dream.


These are a few of my favorite things:
Sipping Lemonade on the Porch, Feeding the Ducks, Chasing down the icecream truck, buying from street vendors, Circus, Photobooth Pictures, Being Drawn, Long Walks on the Beach, Dancing With a Partner, Conspiracy Theory Debates, Adventure Walks, Riding Bikes, Carnivals, Zoos, Fairs, Boating, Having our Caricatures done, Dressing up for silly theme pictures, Stargazing at a Dome Observatory, Photography contests with each other, Astronomy, Space Centers, Watching other people do watersports, Jetskiing together, Rollerskating at a Skate Rink, Epcott at Disney World, Watching Other People Play Soccer, Science museums, Admiring Artwork at a Museum, Christian concerts once a year, Eating Out at Fancy Restaurants, Personology, Personality testing, Compatibility testing, Singing, Stand-up comedy, Watching Movies, Home births, Drawing, Books, Improvisation, Organic food, Puzzles, Horseback Riding, Hearing Seagulls, and Laughing.

#

#
Music
Falling Up, Justin Nozuka, Sade, Jill Scott, virusversusvirus, Journey, R. Kelly, Donell Jones, Nelly, Men Without Hats, Chris August, DownHere, Eric Benet, Michael Jackson, Lifehouse, Baby Bash, Musiq Soulchild, NeYo, Jagged Edge, Morning Star, Mercy Me, Casting Crowns, Lifehouse, Hillsong, Mary Mary, Johnny Adams, Pauline, Mars Lasar, Incubus, Leona Lewis, Amanda Bynes, Jimmy Durante, Kings Of Leon, Skillet, Roberta Flack, Francesca Battistelli, BarlowGirl, Chris Tomlin,
#
Movies
Shallow Hal, Love Me If You Dare - Jeux d'enfants, Stick It, Timer 2009, The Last Mimzy, Amelie, Minority Report, Time Changer, A Vow To Cherish, Fireproof the Movie, SIGNS, The Sixth Sense, Bless the Child, Flatliners, Dragonfly, The Matrix, Total Recall, Paycheck, Vanilla Sky, Demolitian Man, Equilibrium, When Harry Met Sally, Romeo and Juliet, Benny and Joon, Walk the Line, A Walk to Remember, Step Up, Meet the Parents, Just Like Heaven, Runaway Bride, White Oleander, Great Expectations...,
#
Television
What Not to Wear, MTV's MADE, Nanny 911, HGTV, Extreme Makeover Home Edition, Animal Planet...,
#
Books
The Bible, Shampoo & Conditioner Bottles, Cereal Boxes, no but seriously... 1984 - George Orwell, The Five Love Languages by Gary Chapman "Whether I shall turn out to be the hero of my own life, or whether that station will be held by anybody else, these pages must show." -First sentence, David Copperfield, by Charles Dickens
#
Heroes
Yeshua. Couples that have been married for 50 years or more. My Family, Oma, Opa, Mom, Dad, Bj, Shane. Caleb Followill, Jesse Ribordy, John Patrick Amedori, Channing Tatum, Patrick Swayze, Leonardo Dicaprio, Kristen Kreuk, Q'orianka Kilcher, Kirsten Dunst, Bar Refaeli, Faye Dunaway, Matthew Lawrence, Taylor Lautner, Jason Bateman.

My Favorite Quotes:

The Painted Veil:

Charlie Townsend: See how she covers her face, she is mourning her misfortune. Kitty Fane: What happened to her? Charlie Townsend: She was sold into slavery, condemned to a life of drudgery and despair in a strange land far from home. See the chains? They represent the heavy bondage of her poor, trapped soul from which there is no escape, and so she weeps. She weeps for the lively, vivacious girl she once was, the lonely woman she has become... and most of all... she weeps for the love she'll never feel, for the love she'll never give.

...NT/NF interaction from a Beautiful Mind movie:

Nash:Alicia, does our relationship warrant long-term commitment?'Cause I need some kind of proof,some kind of verifiable, empirical data. (Laughs)Alicia:I'm sorry, just give me a moment...to redefine my girlish notions of romance. Alicia:A proof?Verifiable data.Um... okay. Alicia:Well, how big is the universe? Nash:Infinite. Alicia:How do you know? Nash:I know because all the data indicate it. Alicia:- But it hasn't been proven yet? Nash:- No. Alicia:You haven't seen it.How do you know for sure? Nash:I don't, I just believe it. Alicia:Mmm.It's the same with love, I guess.

Nash: I've made the most important discovery of my life. It's only in the mysterious equation of love that any logical reasons can be found. I'm only here tonight because of you. You are the only reason I am... you are all my reasons.

City of Angels movie quote: Seth: Why do people cry? Maggie: What do you mean? Seth: I mean...what happens physically? Maggie: Well...umm...tearducts operate on a normal basis to lubricate and protect the eye and when you have an emotion they overreact and create tears. Seth: Why? Why do they overreact? Maggie: (pause) I don't know. Seth: Maybe...maybe...emotion becomes so intense your body just can't contain it. Your mind and your feelings become too powerful and your body weeps.

"WWJD? He would act like a Messianic Jew...because he believed in himself. " -me

"I can remember as far back as when I was 10 years old being inclined to the Old Testament in ways that Gentile Christians are not and wondering why I didn't see it observed very commonly. some people say that the old testament is put away but Jesus himself said that he came to fulfill the OT and not to put it away also some say that prayer sanctifies your foods... but 1 Timothy 4:5 says that your food is sanctified not only by prayer, but also by the word of God which means not eating animals that are not kosher. If you don't eat kosher, you are not going to hell but you also will not benefit from the blessing of a healthy body. i mean... the foods listed with pig are vulture and rat and other such creatures that eat the dead! and pig has been found to have death enzymes in them as well (putrescine and cadaverine) that decay your body while you are still alive! so we dont believe in it for salvation but for sanctification. God says be ye therefore holy because I am holy. Why wouldn't you want to be more like your groom?" -me

"If Yeshua did away with the law at the cross, and the law is done away with, explain something to me...how come after it rains there is still a covenant with the rainbow? How come the rainbow appears? If it is no longer the law of Moses then how come we still have the rainbow and how come you have to go to work to earn your keep by the sweat of your brow? And how come the women still cry and still have pains at birth? Those things were given in the law, surely, if the law was done away with, those things would be done away with too...His word is forever, it doesn't change." -Rico Cortes

Isaiah 26:20 -Pretribulation rapture because the bride will be in the chamber until God's indignation or wrath is past...also you can see in the Bible that the biblical wedding took place over 7 days and the tribulation period is 7 years! The Jews suffered 40 years in the wilderness for each of 40 days of sinning so days can also allude to years on God's time scale! -Perry Stone

Columbus discovered some land that already belonged to someone the way a burglar discovers a VCR in your TV room. - Sara Stone-Alston, Seattle

Tell me what you did or I am going to pee on your bed! -Timer movie

YouTube - Cashier Joke - Timer -Timer movie

Joanne: So is Frank your, like, boyfriend? Haley Graham: Like, no. Joanne: Is Poot? Haley Graham: no! Joanne: Why not? Haley Graham: Eww! Joanne: So they're, like, fair game? Poot: [shoves Haley out of the way] I prefer the term meat, please. Joanne: That was spastic. Poot: Thank you. May I accompany you to the jelly beans? Joanne: You may.

Joanne: Call me. Poot: Stalk you! -Stick It movie

Poot: [to Frank, after insulting Joanne] YouTube - Dude, what's so wrong about being whipped?

Poot: Man, why do you always have to bite my donut? Did it taste good? Frank: [Slurps] Delicious.

Frank: I have a gut feeling something bad is gonna happen. [farts] -Stick It movie

John Steinbeck's Cannery Row- "In their desire to be loved, they destroyed everything lovable about them."

Look there is no point in my going out with someone I might really like if I met him at the right time but who right now has any chance of being anything to me but a transitional man. -When Harry Met Sally

The sun has come. The mist is gone. We see in the distance our long way home. I was always yours to have. ...You were always mine. We have loved each other in and out of time. When the first stone looked up at the blazing sun and the first tree struggled up from the forest floor I have always loved you more... -Abby Harmon (probably about my brother Shane)


Oh and I know what my dream car would be now...a Lamborghini with scissor doors!!!




Fav Music: WBAV – 101.9

My Testimony:
The Jesus Blog: My Messianic Jewish Testimony

My personality:
I am loyal and very close to those I love. I am indecisive. I am laid-back, original, individualistic, sensitive, creative, inspirational, and have an innocent quality about me. I have a strong sense of awe and wonder. I am a poet and a verbal artist. I hate routine. I am absent-minded. It gets so bad that when i am so lost in thought I may run into people or objects. I switch from reality to fantasy and love movies for that reason. I am capable of giving insult after insult. I am bad about finishing a project. I bond suddenly and closely or I allow others to think I have bonded so the other person is more vulnerable while I gauge the relationship's potential. I love to debate intellectual topics, I study both sides of an argument. I am verbally quick. I get obsessed with minor details under attack of tension or pressure. I play one-up-manship, it keeps life interesting. I am not patient with people who are dumb on purpose. I am curious, charming, visionary, and inventive. I like to tackle impossible challenges. I like to generate creative alternatives to improve just about any system, like the Myers Briggs. I have a goofy and satirical sense of humor, and can laugh about anything.


Myers Briggs: ENTP
OkCupid | Take The Myers Briggs Short Quiz
OkCupid | Take The Cognitive Functions Short Quiz


My Myers Briggs functions are: (Ne, Ti, Fe, Si, Fi, Te, (unused Ni, & Se). 
Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes 

I have EINTFP body language.
OkCupid | Take The Myer's Briggs Physigonomy Test

Signal Pattern: 1.Passionate 2.Aesthetic 3.Original 4.Curious 5.Loose 6.Tender 7.Innovative 8.Creative 9.Upbeat 10.Intelligent
http://www.signalpatterns.com/profile/show/283676

Music Pattern: Sophisticated and Smooth with preference for Electrical, Romantic, and Relaxing. 

http://www.typologycentral.com/foru...8520-new-improved-enneagram-sponge-evan-4.htm

Improved Enneagram with Eric B's Revision: 4>9>6. I-S-P. 

Website for more about me: 
Leia's Favorites!: An Introduction to Leia

(Tsalagi) Cherokee cheekbones, royal Welsh hair with a red tint, Irish white skin and blue eyes, a German jawline, and English teeth. I am of Ephraim from the Ashkenazim of ancient Tarshish.

I am currently obsessed with Linen and Wool garments.
Linen - The Preferred Fabric for Clothing of Healing, Healthy Living and Well Being



I LOVE personality tests so here are some of my results from them:

tell me about yourself - the psychology survey


birthday:may 16, 1982
birth time: 12:51 noon
birthplacearis, tennessee
eye color:baby blue
hair color:dark brown
height:5'3
your heritage:cherokee indian, english, german, irish
the shoes you wore today: flip flops
your weakness:when a man gazes at me from a distance *-*
your perfect pizza:spinach feta
have you been in love:yes!
longest relationship:10 years on and off since i was 12, but he died.
are you a health freak:all the way baby!
do you play an instrument:i'd love to learn the sax, blues guitar and harmonica.
how do you want to die:in my sleep while cuddling with my soulmate after great food and great sex.
what do you want to be when you grow up: an artist and a therapist.
clothing style:comfy, clean & artsy
any other turn on: hands, eyes, and teeth are so beautiful to me.


super awesome personality tests! 


myer's briggs personality type: ENTP


love languages (in order):1. gifts 2. acts of service 3. quality time 4. affection 5. compliments


temperament:melancholy phlegmatic. (melancholy strength:6 weakness:9 =38%; phlegmatic strength:6 weakness:7 =33%; sanguine strength:3 weakness:2 =13%; choleric strength:5 weakness:2 =18%)


political affiliation:libertarian


the color code test:blue (white as a child)


conflict management quiz:1. collaborative 2. competing 3. avoidant 4. appeasement 5. compromise


values:loyal rebel


iq:120-144 insightful linguist-this means you are highly intelligent and have the natural fluency of a writer and the visual and spatial strengths of an artist. those skills contribute to your creative and expressive mind.


Tickle's Ideal Sex Partner Type:4-a type 4 partner radiates warmth and love. they are affectionate and will rarely shy away from telling you how they feel about you. this is someone you can always rely on to be honest and sincere, since this is the ultimate expression of their trust in you. both physically and emotionally, a type 4 is an explorer. they are likely to be creative and able to take you places you may never have expected.


ultimate personality typeoet-you are complex and artistic with a rich inner life. chances are you're a bit shy and quiet, and you enjoy peaceful, comfortable environments. you're an interesting person to know, full of insights and inspiration, even though you're sometimes hesitant to express them. you enjoy intense one-on-ones or small, intimate dinner parties. you don't always make friends easily and you relish the ones you have. you don't like to juggle too much at work and can get stressed out by major job upheavals.


cattell's 16 factor results:warmth 58% intellect 74% emotional stability 54% aggressiveness 34% liveliness 58% dutifulness 62% social assertiveness 86% sensitivity 82% paranoia 46% abstractness 90% introversion 54% anxiety 58% openmindedness 90% independence 30% perfectionism 42% tension 26%


similar minds results:your main type is 3. your variant is sexual. type 1 perfectionism 46% type 2 helpfulness 33% type 3 image awareness 90% type 4 sensitivity 43% type 5 detachment 26% type 6 anxiety 23% type 7 adventurousness 89% type 8 aggressiveness 36% type 9 calmness 89%


sds personality results:asi artistic, social, intellectual (r=1, i=8, a=35, s=14, e=5, c=5)


animal personality test:Golden retreiver-Beaver (Penguin- couples Therapist)


spiritual gifts test:25 knowledge 25 discernment 23 evangelist 23 missionary 19 hospitality 16 wisdom 14 prophet 14 administration 14 music 12 pastor 12 apostle 11 faith 11 teacher 9 craftsmanship 6 leadership 5 helps 4 exhortation 4 intercession 3 mercy 3 serving 1 giving 0 healing


thinking style:i am a why.


top 3 needs-men vs. women test:men: 1. peace 2. admiration 3. sex women: 1. affection 2. reassurance 3. openness

learning style test:i am a visual learner.


the rogers indicator of multiple intelligences:intrapersonal (self smart) 100%, verbal/linguistic (word smart) 89%, visual spatial (art smart) 80%, interpersonal (people smart) 79%, musical/ rhythmic (music smart) 61%, logical/mathematical (logic smart) 25%, bodily/kinesthetic (body smart) 21%

what's your dosha quiz:kapha (mind: vata=2, pitta=2, kapha=8 body: vata=0, pitta=0, kapha=12)

oreo personality test: Either the whole thing or Twisted apart, the inside, and then the cookie.

global advanced personality test: I scored highest on individuality, romantic, sexuality, artistic, religious, mystical, & interdependence.

Leia's Seven Churches Personality Test: I am a Messianic Jewish Christian. Philadelphia. (Revelation 2:18-29.)

The Religion of Choice Test (Belief O' Matic):
I got Liberal and Conservative Christian.

Leia's What Kind of Lover Are You Test:
I tied with The Companion Lover & The Romantic Lover. I do not prefer to give Compassionate Love.

Leia's Sense of Humor Test:
Goofy, Satire, and Slapstick.

Leia's Level of Intimacy Test:
Hand to hair.

Leia's Erik Erickson's Stages Test:
Young adulthood

What Be Your Nerd Type?:
Literature Nerd, then Artistic Nerd, then Drama Nerd.

What Type of Person Do You Attract?:
I attract Geeks.

The True Colors Test:
I am a Blue-Green.
(5 Orange 10 Gold 18 Blue 17 Green)

Learning Style Test:
I am a Visual Learner.

The Men Need Love Test:
I give Appreciation.

The Women Need Love Test:
I need Reassurance.

The Elements Personality Test: The Shooting Star (Rock and Fire)

Which Student Are You? The Answer Machine

The Social Classes Personality Test: The Thinker and The Hipster.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings punky16 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGFOuSaYN1w



Again, welcome to our forum punky16. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

:mellow:

Anyway, welcome to PerC.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

> how do you want to die:in my sleep while cuddling with my soulmate after great food and great sex.


You want your soulmate to wake up cuddling a dead person?


----------



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> You want your soulmate to wake up cuddling a dead person?


haha no we die together...lol that's funny tho...i was thinking more like the notebook ending. lol


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

:mellow:



:mellow:



:mellow:



uummm... hi?

Lots of stats and descriptions you got there. Makes for a good preface. But I know that doesn't come close to capturing who you are.

Kinda interested now who punky16 is. So let's turn the page of this book.

"Chapter 1..."


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome:happy:


----------



## njchick (Apr 8, 2010)

So, uh, tell us about yourself Punky16....


----------



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

You want more...ok...I think Michael Jackson is a great singer and I think that it should not matter about his personal life...that's his business...and I loved Patrick Swayze! 

YouTube - Baby, o-oh baby, you're the one


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

punky16 said:


> You want more...ok...I think Michael Jackson is a great singer and I think that it should not matter about his personal life...that's his business...and I loved Patrick Swayze!
> 
> YouTube - Baby, o-oh baby, you're the one


When I was a kid I used to watch that movie all the time. It's a great classic.


----------



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

xrevolutionx said:


> When I was a kid I used to watch that movie all the time. It's a great classic.


Swayze gets types as an ENFJ but I am thinking no way ...INFJ! Hott!


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

punky16 said:


> Swayze gets types as an ENFJ but I am thinking no way ...INFJ! Hott!


I've learned from that movie. Even though I don't know much, I'm "Mr. Dance Instructor" when out dancing. It just works.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------

